# owl drug co. bottle



## janette (May 18, 2013)

I have this bottle and want to list it on eBay.  ABF has been so helpful I thought I'd bug some more :/.  I want to be as accurate as possible when I list and was hoping for advise.  The bottle has a line that is in the neck, it is within the wall if the glass?  What is it?  Thanks for any advise you can give.


----------



## janette (May 18, 2013)

Neck o bottle


----------



## epackage (May 18, 2013)

Could be what we call a flash, which is a fancy way to say a crack... Very stable with little chance of actual glass breaking off but it may travel due to conditions like heat and cold...


----------



## RED Matthews (May 18, 2013)

Also if it is a horizontal line, it could be from the tooling used to shape the finish.  The pictures don't show it.   RED Matthews


----------



## janette (May 18, 2013)

Line is horizontal but not straight?  I've had the bottle for 25+ years and the line has not moved?  They don't make glass like they used to!


----------



## epackage (May 18, 2013)

Many times with a 'flash' you see it when the bottle is held one way but not at another angle, they can be a PITA because some people sell bottles that never notice them, then a collector gets it and wonders how the seller didn't see it and mention the damage when they listed the bottle on Ebay...[]


----------



## janette (May 18, 2013)

Thanks, also it has never been cleaned so has some oxidation? Haze?  How do you describe that condition?  Thanks


----------



## epackage (May 18, 2013)

Haze is good


----------

